# bob sikes 8 day report



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ive been going to bob sikes every day for the past 8 days so heres my report.

the first day we were catching some rat reds,white trout,sail cats, and black snapper.i managed my first big red at aaround 32 inches.days 2-5 the white trout were plentiful but so were the ladyfish and sailcats.i had a big king on(im pretty sure it was a king)that snapped off after about five minutes.day 6 we managed 2 17inch reds some big white trout,black snapper,sailcats and more ladyfish.day 7 it started to slow after the water and wind calmed down and the only fish i caught was a 36 inch red and my friend caught a 18 inch red.(my second red ive ever caught above slot:thumbupday 8 the only thing we caught was a sail cat and a white trout.most if the fish we caught on carolina rigged live shrimp with the big red on carolina rigged cut bait.alot of trash fish were caught but we still managed some decent fish.the bite has slowede down but we still had some good bites the last day.

list of fish
reds-7
trout-around twenty
black snapper-around 30
sailcats-8
stingrays-5


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice report. If you want a really big bull red (25 lbs. +) put out one of those live white trout on bottom - hook it through the top lip, as they don't really thrive as live bait for very long. Cast it out with a 4 oz. weight and let it marinade - a big red will suck it down eventually.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for the report. 

see any mackerel being caught?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I heard someone yell they had a spanish but i never saw it so i dont know. Thanks for the tip for big reds.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

JonnyT said:


> Nice report. If you want a really big bull red (25 lbs. +) put out one of those live white trout on bottom - hook it through the top lip, as they don't really thrive as live bait for very long. Cast it out with a 4 oz. weight and let it marinade - a big red will suck it down eventually.


Big sharks too:thumbup:


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> Big sharks too:thumbup:


And little sharks. :laughing:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you keep the sailcats?!?! Man those are good eating!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> Did you keep the sailcats?!?! Man those are good eating!


We gave them away because we didnt have a cooler to keep them.my friend kept some of the reds and trout the last couple of days.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Any size on the black snapper?


----------

